# Have you ever witnessed your parents having sex?



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

If yes, how did it make you feel?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I hear it all the time. Never seen it though.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> I hear it all the time. Never seen it though.


Wow really? Are they not ashamed of being so loud?

Tell me more. I need to hear this. Are they really loud? Does this happen often? And what kind of noises do they make? Do they make noises like oh yeah oh yeah do me dont stop do me keep doing me oh yeah?

This has never happened to me but I know it would turn me on.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Madara Uchiha said:


> Wow really? Are they not ashamed of being so loud?
> 
> Tell me more. I need to hear this. Are they really loud? Does this happen often? And what kind of noises do they make? Do they make noises like oh yeah oh yeah do me dont stop do me keep doing me oh yeah?
> 
> This has never happened to me but I know it would turn me on.


They are not ashamed. THey say "F***" a lot. It kind of turns me on. I have developed an attraction for women with the same moaning style as my mom.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh boy you are so damn lucky!
Do they do it often? I wish I could listen to something like that regularly. It would give me something to look forward to.
Have you ever tried recording it and then uploading it to websites where they have audio recordings of lovemaking? These sites exist.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Madara Uchiha said:


> Oh boy you are so damn lucky!
> Do they do it often? I wish I could listen to something like that regularly. It would give me something to look forward to.
> Have you ever tried recording it and then uploading it to websites where they have audio recordings of lovemaking? These sites exist.


lol. It's like every other day. I never tried to record them, but I have masturbated to it.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

Damn this is hot. I am really jealous of you.
Are they still young and full of sexual energy? How long do they do it?
And do they know that you can hear them? I can't imagine that this isn't awkward for them somehow.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

They aren't young. THey're like 50. They do it for like 5 minutes. They know I can hear them, because I have told them before.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

i never hear them but theyre always at it whenever im staying with them and they think im either out or asleep

they have a heck of a lot more sex than me thats for sure


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

The most I saw was both of them quickly look down the hallway at the same time when I was bringing them breakfast. Mothers day or something.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Um weirded out by some comments on this thread.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

If my parents had loud sex I think I'd try to record them. I'd simply place a dictation machine under their bed which is voice activated and then
I'd start a nice collection on my hard drive. This would also make a cool gift. Imagine this. You burn all their lovemaking sessions from 1 year
on cd and then give it to them for christmas or as a birthday present. This is at least something personal. I like personal gifts.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope. Might've interrupted my dad masturbating in the kitchen once  And no I don't think he was adding any special sauce to the food, or at least I hope not


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

slyfox said:


> Nope. Might've interrupted my dad masturbating in the kitchen once  And no I don't think he was adding any special sauce to the food, or at least I hope not


Why did he do it in the kitchen? Did you confront him?
I only jack off in the bathroom.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Madara Uchiha said:


> Why did he do it in the kitchen? Did you confront him?
> I only jack off in the bathroom.


No idea. Was like at 2 am or something like that I think. He probably wasn't expecting me to wander into the kitchen. Just know he had it out. Has been years but I think he just quickly put it back in his boxers and we acted like nothing happened


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

This is weird. Maybe he was sleep walking or something.


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

Thankfully no.. I don't think I could deal with the ptsd afterwards


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No. That's one memory i'm happy i don't have.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

no but i've witnessed people getting off on incest every day since i joined this site


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

meepie said:


> Um weirded out by some comments on this thread.


Some? ops


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

NE2 said:


> Some? ops


Some> aka u know


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

No. Of all the disturbing flashbacks that I get, I am very thankful that this is not one of them.


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

I saw them kiss once on a non-holiday. That's all I've ever seen.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ugh. Yes. 

In a hotel room when I was a little kid. They thought I was asleep. :no


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I never walked in on them. Thank god. I don't think I could ever get over it if I did see them doing that lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope, my mom is a single mom thank God......she usually gets a hotel for that type of stuff anyway.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*The answer is no*

important
factor in upbringing.
Their main activity was arguing.

They were over 50, retired, with a hotel which became an unproductive business. My two brothers with a 30-year gap from me would have noticed.

I was the socially challenged product of the family. All my peers of same age had parents and siblings of a much better-suited age and lifestyle.:crying:

kiss & cuddle in every local family I saw or public events. Even being at family weddings set me up wrong to be social. Born a humbug. 
Should have been the Ebenezer vigilante of The Matrix


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

"Witness" is a relative term. Either that or I'm too traumatized to see the truth - it's too bad I can still hear it.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I heard it once. I'm terrified ever since.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I've seen it on multiple occasions. My parents didn't really respect my privacy when I was younger, so I guess I didn't respect theirs either.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

No my parents aren't like that, thankfully. They pretty much hate each other.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Unfortunately not. I don't think they banged much. Probably would have been a healthier time for all of us if they had.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes when I was really little I remember running into the room and started hitting my moms bf at the time saying get off my mommy! And I started hysterically crying and the only way to get me to shut up was putting on the movie air bud. 

To this day I get extremely uncomfortable and a weird panicky feeling when I hear ppl doing the frick fracks


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Nah, my parents don't really do that since they're much older now.

Although, my mother has had many children. 3 from a different father who died of cancer, which makes them my half-siblings coming at nearly 20 years older than myself. And daughter who would have been my sister but she also died of cancer at the age of 6 (I think it was in '96). A few years later, my father underwent major surgery beforehand just so he could conceive me. And in '99, I was born. My father always told me if my deceased sister was still alive today, I would have never been born.


----------



## whocares187 (May 23, 2015)

lol earplugs for victims of sexually addicted parents.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Nah I mostly only remember my father being terminally ill and depressed while my mother was off having an affair ...sounds like would make good country song


----------



## daniels2000 (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't think my parents ever have had sex.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I have not seen them but I heard the sex a few times.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> no but i've witnessed people getting off on incest every day since i joined this site


This is a recent thing I hope blows over soon, it's been rather troubling.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> no but i've witnessed people getting off on incest every day since i joined this site


Don't kink shame, bruh~


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

No but thank you for the nasty image. I'm going to excuse myself because I think I'm going to vomit.


----------

